# LBC General Chit-Chat



## chloeeliabeth (May 24, 2021)

We needed to send NVC a corrected DS-230 for my wife as her address history only went back to when she was 17.
We used LBC as she was going to be busy with SLMEC Monday and DHL is closed on the weekends (in Tarlac).
Just so you understand how LBC Express sips to the US:
They accept your package locally in the Ph and transport it to Manila.
In Manila they re-ship your package via UPS.
The only tracking number you will ever get from them is the LBC number, they aren't even intelligent enough to keep internal records that allow the employees to look up the UPS tracking number for a package.
To get your UPS Tracking info you will have to call UPS (800) 782-7892 and speak to an agent. Give them the LBC Tracking number and tell them it's the "Reference Number" for the shipment.
All of this I don't have a problem with.
Here's the problem I have with LBC Express:
They believe they can (and should) change the Shipping Address as the person shipping obviously isn't smart enough to know where they actually want the package to arrive.
In our case, the NVC Barcoded Cover Sheet was quite specific that we should ship the updated documents to:
National VISA Center
Attn. DR
31 Rochester Ave
Suite 100
Portsmouth, NH 03801-2909
Where did LBS decide to ship it:
National VISA Center
32 Rochester Ave
Portsmouth, NH 03801-2901
The receipt my wife has lists the correct destination but the UPS shipment doesn't.
I would hope that because of the Barcoded Cover Sheet the documents will get to the right place but still, this is a company that I will never deal with again.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I haven't used the FEDEX nearby in a long time but always had success with them. Express Delivery, Courier & Shipping Services | FedEx Philippines


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

chloeeliabeth said:


> We needed to send NVC a corrected DS-230 for my wife as her address history only went back to when she was 17.
> We used LBC as she was going to be busy with SLMEC Monday and DHL is closed on the weekends (in Tarlac).
> Just so you understand how LBC Express sips to the US:
> They accept your package locally in the Ph and transport it to Manila.
> ...


But if you look up the address of the National Visa Center it's:

32 Rochester Ave, Portsmouth, NH 03801, United States National Visa Center

I think you'll be okay. I worked for a major supplement company in the US and we had our own mailing system and if the address was incorrect it would print out the correct address, same as the other postal services in the US. 

Even if there were some sort of suite in a different location they'll be able to get your documents to the correct person.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> I haven't used the FEDEX nearby in a long time but always had success with them. Express Delivery, Courier & Shipping Services | FedEx Philippines


 Yes. 
/We use Fedex when urgent. IWe have used only international. No problem.)
/Balinkbayan boxes international when not urgent.
/LBC has functioned good for transports to us when Phils to Phils. (Used for not so important if get lost.) 
/We havent had any much important inside Phils by LBC. If at same island we just let someone go there to fetch it  Labour in Phils are cheap so it dont cost much more than the travel cost, which are available cheap too. (My business partner often like to go himself to be sure.)


----------



## chloeeliabeth (May 24, 2021)

M.C.A. said:


> But if you look up the address of the National Visa Center it's:
> 
> 32 Rochester Ave, Portsmouth, NH 03801, United States National Visa Center
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestions


----------



## chloeeliabeth (May 24, 2021)

Lunkan said:


> Yes.
> /We use FedEx when urgent. I have used only international. No problem.)
> /Balikbayan boxes internationally when not urgent.
> /LBC has functioned well for transports to us when Phils to Phils. (Used for not so important if get lost.)
> ...


also thanks to you


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Went to LBC last week to send a parcel to London . As in capital of England. First place I went to looked at screen for 5 minutes before asking Sir is England part of Europe.. is London a provice.. took my package back as I had no faith it would go to the right country... went to second LBC thinking, they cant all be useless. Oh yes they knew London and one gilr even started singing London bridge is falling down etc. I thought I must be in the right place. Nope.. after 3 minutes looking at the screen they said is this London California, thats all we can find on the screen. No matter took my parcel to DHL at next shop and was delivered 3 days later. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

freebiefan said:


> Went to LBC last week to send a parcel to London . As in capital of England. First place I went to looked at screen for 5 minutes before asking Sir is England part of Europe.. is London a provice.. took my package back as I had no faith it would go to the right country... went to second LBC thinking, they cant all be useless. Oh yes they knew London and one gilr even started singing London bridge is falling down etc. I thought I must be in the right place. Nope.. after 3 minutes looking at the screen they said is this London California, thats all we can find on the screen. No matter took my parcel to DHL at next shop and was delivered 3 days later. I guess you get what you pay for.


I wonder if most Philippine citizens refer to your homeland as the UK. The Philippines seems to be into abbreviations also.

Yet still, LBC has a computer and can type London.. Plus the zip code?

If I try to explain where I'm from in the US, nobody gets it because I'm from the state of North Dakota.

But in a way the LBC rep was çorrect "Province" because they don't always understand boundaries like the states, territory ect... so sometimes I'll say North Dakota Province. In my home state if I mention a Filipino, most have no clue where its located or what a Philippine citizen looks like other than our military base areas.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> I wonder if most Philippine citizens refer to your homeland as the UK. The Philippines seems to be into abbreviations also.


 Some OFWs know, but the common is they have no clue even if which continent countries are. E g I have got questions as if Greece and Sweden are states in USA.
But thats not suprising, because its common even high educated Manila Fiipinos know almost nothing about PHILIPPINE geography!!! (Eg one put in charge of real estate ads for a bank did put Mindanao provinces at Bohol, Aklan at Cebu, Palawan at Luzon...) 
Similar when talking with high educated Manila Filipinos about provinces, most know almost nothing - or even worse being convinced about something which is wrong 🤣


----------

